# Keezer assembly



## i-a-n (28/10/19)

I call it an assembly because there was minimal building.
The only real "difficult" part was as a first time epoxy user, getting a halfway decent finish.
It's a F&P freezer, with enough room for 3 kegs, although I've fitted it for 2.
Sorry, no pics taken along the way, just the final thing.

(Yes, I know the handles are odd, I still can't decide on either of them, stainless or something custom made)

View media item 10997
View media item 10998
View media item 11000
View media item 10999


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/10/19)

Brilliant i-a-n I have seen some taps recently in black chrome would give it a bit more stand out.
No new jokes?


----------



## Meddo (28/10/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Brilliant i-a-n I have seen some *taps recently in black chrome* would give it a bit more stand out.
> No new jokes?


Sounds cool, off the shelf taps? I reckon I've seen some Perlicks like this in bars and they look pretty sweet.


----------



## i-a-n (28/10/19)

Meddo said:


> Sounds cool, off the shelf taps? I reckon I've seen some Perlicks like this in bars and they look pretty sweet.



Cheers guys, 
Parts mostly from Kegland.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/10/19)

Meddo said:


> Sounds cool, off the shelf taps? I reckon I've seen some Perlicks like this in bars and they look pretty sweet.


KK has them in different finishes including the black chrome.


----------



## Coalminer (29/10/19)

Intertaps


----------



## Mrdanielpcollins (16/2/20)

Looks like a great build and something I will be attempting in near future. 

How do your pours go, your beer lines look a little short.....


----------

